# Handbook for Autocruise Pioneer Tasman / Autocruise Stargazer



## keithst (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi, 
I have a 2006 Autocruise Pioneer Tasman which is practicallythe same as an Autocruise Stargazer. Unfortunately the incompetent dealer that I bought it off had managed tolose all its documentation including the handbook. Has anybody got a copy of one of these handbooksplease circa 2005/2006? I'd be very happy to either buy it or pay for postageto have it sent so that I could make a copy then return it. I'm told that the same handbook would verylikely have been found in the Gleneagle, Starblazer, Starfire, Starlight,Starquest, Starspirit, Valentine, Vista & Wentworth. Here's hoping for the best. 
Thanks 
Keith


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It might be easier if you asked specific questions and print off the answers.As like myself there are members who have previously owned one of the models you mention.

cabby


----------



## keithst (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi cabby, thanks for your reply. I don't actually have any specific questions at the moment as so far I've managed to work everything out. I was just hoping that I might be able to locate a relevant manual so that when I do need it I've got it ready.


Keith


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

You may have already seen this but, if not..................... it's a link to the 2008 Autocruise manual. It's after the date that Swift took over Autocruise I think but may be of some help

*Autocruise Manual*


----------



## keithst (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Phil, thanks for the link, however as you guessed I've already got that version. It's not bad but quite a lot of the fittings changed between the Autocruise and Swift versions over the 2 years. 


Keith


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I will try and contact some members of the Autocruisers club UK and see if anyone has a spare or can copy it for you, we had a Stardream for a while.

cabby


----------



## DKM (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello Keith,

I scanned my users manual a while back. Its the Autocruise Stargazer 2001. If this is of any help personal message me with an email address and I will send it to you.

Regards

Darron


----------



## keithst (Nov 24, 2015)

Darron,


Thanks for your offer, I'd be very pleased to see the manual that you've scanned. I've already sent you a PM.


Regards


Keith


----------

